# ATTENTION: Anyone in any of my RPs



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

With the sudden announcement of forum closure, I'd like to know which of you has Discord access and who doesn't so we know whose plotlines have to be wrapped up in the next week, and whose I can make a Discord for.

Group 1: Andromeda (@Baron Tredegar @Universe @TrixieFox @PC Master Race @Amepix )

Group 2: Intrepid (@Silverthunder @Mambi @Marius Merganser @TrixieFox @Universe @The_Happiest_Husky )

((Group 1 also covers @Mambi 's party thread, if that one continues in any fashion.))

EDIT: We may also be resorting to a tiny free forum in order to progress.  Details below (at least for Andromeda.  I'm not the one deciding these for Intrepid).


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 16, 2022)

I have Discord (I'll send it privately to anyone who wants it)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the sudden announcement of forum closure, I'd like to know which of you has Discord access and who doesn't so we know whose plotlines have to be wrapped up in the next week, and whose I can make a Discord for.
> 
> Group 1: Andromeda (@Baron Tredegar @Universe @TrixieFox @PC Master Race @Amepix )
> 
> ...


I have Twitter, YT, Zoom, and a Email but no Discord q-q


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the sudden announcement of forum closure, I'd like to know which of you has Discord access and who doesn't so we know whose plotlines have to be wrapped up in the next week, and whose I can make a Discord for.
> 
> Group 1: Andromeda (@Baron Tredegar @Universe @TrixieFox @PC Master Race @Amepix )
> 
> ...


Average PC User#2138
see you there


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe#9288


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the sudden announcement of forum closure, I'd like to know which of you has Discord access and who doesn't so we know whose plotlines have to be wrapped up in the next week, and whose I can make a Discord for.
> 
> Group 1: Andromeda (@Baron Tredegar @Universe @TrixieFox @PC Master Race @Amepix )
> 
> ...


actually, can I suggest a different site to rp ?





						RpNation
					

Best Online Roleplay Site/Forum - RpNation is a community geared towards letting people express themselves in a wide range of worlds otherwise unobtainable in your every day life.




					www.rpnation.com
				



it's very much like FAF (in fact, it's been like this BEFORE FAF got the major redesign right now)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 16, 2022)

Eh, I'll just post it:  Marius Merganser#0210


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> actually, can I suggest a different site to rp ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Andromeda, that will depend on whether everyone agrees to it.

For Intrepid?  That one's up to @Silverthunder


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> For Andromeda, that will depend on whether everyone agrees to it.
> 
> For Intrepid?  That one's up to @Silverthunder


Aye, just a suggestion ; otherwise, my discord is up there


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

It seems I forgot @The_Happiest_Husky for the Intrepid group.

And... the reason I'm doing this all in advance is that I need to spend a good portion of the last week before read-only status gathering all of the lore of these RPs (and at least one older one).

ESPECIALLY Party + Andromeda.  The lore on that one is critical to continuing the RP.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It seems I forgot @The_Happiest_Husky for the Intrepid group.
> 
> And... the reason I'm doing this all in advance is that I need to spend a good portion of the last week before read-only status gathering all of the lore of these RPs (and at least one older one).
> 
> ESPECIALLY Party + Andromeda.  The lore on that one is critical to continuing the RP.


I'm here (and discord too) if you need any lore about the taurs


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

I’m going to miss this place


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> I’m going to miss this place


I will to some extent too.


Anyways, for the Andromeda one - I plan to keep things running until we've established our solution and I've had time to test it.  Mercifully, I took time off for the final week of the year, so that should be enough to get the lore, get the solution, and have it ready.

I'll notify players in that one when the switchover happens and what it turns out to be.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 16, 2022)

@Firuthi Dragovic
I'm 
Amepix#7334 on discord


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm Sugar Cookie#0398 , anyone who wants to add me please do.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Alright.

While I'm waiting for @Baron Tredegar and @Mambi to make their responses...

For the Andromeda one at least, since Trixie quite literally CAN'T do Discord until very late next year at best... I'll still need time to gather all the lore, but there's a good chance we'll be picking that one up on one of the two forums - either the one PC Master Race mentioned, or the one Trixie has been going on about in other threads.

That switch will likely not be until just after Christmas, though, to give me time to get everything in order.  For now, we continue to use FAF's thread.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Alright.
> 
> While I'm waiting for @Baron Tredegar and @Mambi to make their responses...
> 
> ...


I'll provide Trixie's discord when she gets one. Until then, we'll have to wait


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Alright.
> 
> While I'm waiting for @Baron Tredegar and @Mambi to make their responses...
> 
> ...


I have a discord I created not to long ago but havent really used it. I guess I will check out the other forums too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Okay, so that's all of Andromeda who answered... and almost all of Intrepid.

Andromeda group... I'd like to resolve a few things with gathering up posts, and a couple more things need to resolve in the RP, but I'm getting some indications that the decision of where to go has already been made for me by one of the participants.

I'll register for it when I'm good and ready, and get around to adding everyone tonight.


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Okay, so that's all of Andromeda who answered... and almost all of Intrepid.
> 
> Andromeda group... I'd like to resolve a few things with gathering up posts, and a couple more things need to resolve in the RP, but I'm getting some indications that the decision of where to go has already been made for me by one of the participants.
> 
> I'll register for it when I'm good and ready, and get around to adding everyone tonight.


Ok


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

I think the last question I have is for @Mambi in particular...

Will there be a new portal to that party space given the ones here are going to collapse?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I think the last question I have is for @Mambi in particular...
> 
> Will there be a new portal to that party space given the ones here are going to collapse?



I'm sure hoping for one!!! Scrambling now to get something in place for myself (no Discord or equivalent setups) and will have something in place in a week I hope!

The moment i know something you all will too. I'm _*sooooo*_ going to miss this place!!! <*huge friendly hugs to all>*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

Alright, with the nuking of one forum....

Whether I bring the Andromeda thread to Discord, or to the other forum, hinges entirely on whether @TrixieFox is going to jump back in.

Trixie, you have until the 22nd to let me know whether you'll want to play Demma, Trix, and the others again.  That's Thursday, and that scenario would result in me bringing this to the other forum.  If I don't hear from you by the start of Friday, I will be bringing this to Discord.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Alright, with the nuking of one forum....
> 
> Whether I bring the Andromeda thread to Discord, or to the other forum, hinges entirely on whether @TrixieFox is going to jump back in.
> 
> Trixie, you have until the 22nd to let me know whether you'll want to play Demma, Trix, and the others again.  That's Thursday, and that scenario would result in me bringing this to the other forum.  If I don't hear from you by the start of Friday, I will be bringing this to Discord.


Yeah i do want to jump back in!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Dec 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the sudden announcement of forum closure, I'd like to know which of you has Discord access and who doesn't so we know whose plotlines have to be wrapped up in the next week, and whose I can make a Discord for.


Whaat? They closing FAF???????


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Yeah i do want to jump back in!


Alright.  It'll still be a couple of days before I can begin gathering the lore and the official transition over to the new forum is right after Christmas once I've gathered it...

...in the meantime, I made an OOC thread so we can kind of ease into it.

Yes, this is also to alert the rest of the Andromeda players that the RP will have a different name when it transitions over.  We got increasingly distant from the actual operations center, so I thought it appropriate to adjust the name.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ah I have a discord if anything... will send in private.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

I would actually recommend https://furrypile.co.uk/ btw
it's very similar to faf, such as interface and function


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I would actually recommend https://furrypile.co.uk/ btw
> it's very similar to faf, such as interface and function


....I will think about this, would require a unanimous vote by the Andromeda group.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ....I will think about this, would require a unanimous vote by the Andromeda group.


it's also 18+ only. So that would exclude any minors.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> it's also 18+ only. So that would exclude any minors.


Thank you for filling me in on that little detail.  I think that would prevent Trixie from joining, sadly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> it's also 18+ only. So that would exclude any minors.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Thank you for filling me in on that little detail.  I think that would prevent Trixie from joining, sadly.


I think the 18+ part is only accessible with a password, and you gotta ask an admin or mod for it


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I think the 18+ part is only accessible with a password, and you gotta ask an admin or mod for it


forum rules say that the entire affair's 18+ afaik.

but I could be wrong


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I think the 18+ part is only accessible with a password, and you gotta ask an admin or mod for it


I'd say take a bit of time and find out the details.

We still have like 5-6 days before I officially start to move off this forum and 10 days before we absolutely have to pack up shop.  We have time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 22, 2022)

In the meantime, for the Andromeda thread specifically, while we're waiting for me to harvest all of the lore stuff, I did make an OOC thread over in the other forum: https://furfaction.boards.net/thread/21/andromeda-inter-reality-crisis-thread


Yes, I did change the RP's name with the transition, as the orbiting center has been out of focus for way too long and was really a plot device to distance it from the party.

(Though if this other forum breaks, Discord will have to be the solution.)


----------

